# Best headphones for under $75



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey guys,

I am looking to buy a new pair of headphones shortly. I need some advice.

I am attaching an Antlion Modmic 4.0 to it to make them a multi-purpose headphone set. I want to use them for gaming as well as movies/music. My ears sweat with my corsair 1300s so preferably a pair that use soft padding not (p)leather. I have thought about open back or closed but am not sure. I kind of like the circum-aural style but am willing to try others. I would like to spend under $75.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 1, 2014)

What kind of sound do you expect? Open breathe better, are usually lighter and generally have a better sound stage...but this is at the sacrifice of isolation and bass. You might look at the Audio Technica AD-700's for open, look at the Sennheiser HD518's or similar too might be in that range. 

If you want it all...$75 isn't even close to enough. You can usually tweak the sound to your likings using EQ..but a pair of headphones not built for bass wont' magically have some even with EQ...it will have a little more bass with EQ. Just food for thought.

Also what's your use...how would you put these in order: Gaming, Music, Movies. I'm guessing gaming is #1. If that's the case AD-700's might be a good choice if you do a lot of FPS gaming. There are lots of options, but Sennheiser, Audio Technica, JVC, Sony, Panasonic, etc... all of some viable options. Just depends on what you're after. Budget headphones also have issues to live with, so if comfort is most important you might sacrifice on sound quality a bit..and it might not matter. Up to you.

I still recommend the JVC HARX700s as a great budget champ...I've had my pair for over 7 years...and they sound great out of a good sound card or amp. Your X-Fi will do quite well. You could scout a used FiiO E9 if you need a cheap amp...they put out quite a bit of power and can be found cheap.

Good luck on your search and I'm sure you'll get some good recommendations here...check the TPU gaming heapdhone thread for some more info too!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 1, 2014)

i have a set of harx 700s already. the padding is pretty shot though.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't know if you can order replacement pads or not, but ya might try and contact JVC support or ebay search. My pads are still in really good shape. Of course if you can still find them for around the $35 price-point it might just be easier to buy a new pair.

If you want to go with something different, I would say increase your budget to $100, maybe a little more if you can and spend some time researching what sound signature you prefer should you move forward with buying a new pair of headphones.


----------



## CJCerny (Aug 1, 2014)

Grado 60i


----------



## cdawall (Aug 1, 2014)

Fischer Audio FA-004 (fa-011's if you can swing a couple extra dollars)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 1, 2014)

I really like my Kingston Cloud Pro QPAD QH-90 rebrands, but they are more then $75.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 1, 2014)

Sennheiser HD518 are only $80 on Amazon

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-sennheiser-hd518-129-msrp-headphones.199678/

good headphone for the money.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 13, 2014)

Or Grado SR60

Or AKG K240


----------

